# Shortest Man in the Bible?



## moral necessity

Anyone know who the shortest man in the Bible was?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Don't tell me Bildad the Shuhite (Job 8.1)!


----------



## moral necessity

That was my answer too! 

I hear there is another candidate in close second.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

How about the straightest man in the Bible? Do you know who he was?


----------



## moral necessity

hmm...


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

Joseph.




Pharaoh made him a "ruler".


----------



## moral necessity

Excellent!


----------



## moral necessity

The other short guy was Nehemiah.

Knee-high-miah!


----------



## JohnTombes

No! No! No! Please, think more deeply. 

It was the Centurian. He was small enough to sleep on his watch.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter




----------



## Sonoftheday

This thread should have been called corny bible jokes.
And on that note....
What Kind of Car did the Apostles drive?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

an Honda.. they were in one accord.


----------



## Sonoftheday

Alright this corny thread made search google for more of these Bible jokes. Here is one with some Calvinistic truth to it.

Why couldn't Cain please God with his offering? 


He just wasn't Abel.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

Sonoftheday said:


> Alright this corny thread made search google for more of these Bible jokes. Here is one with some Calvinistic truth to it.
> 
> Why couldn't Cain please God with his offering?
> 
> 
> He just wasn't Abel.


----------



## JohnTombes

I saw a church sign in Maine to which someone added one printed letter, "FREEWILL*Y* BAPTIST CHURCH." 

I think we're geting off topic.


----------



## JonathanHunt

And when was the first tennis match in the Bible?


----------



## JohnTombes

Or, Cricket for the Brits (or Baseball for the Americans)?


----------



## JohnTombes

Jonathan, Joseph served in Pharoah's court.


----------



## Sonoftheday

Baseball was Genesis 1:1 In the Big Inning!


----------



## Sonoftheday

There was no Cricket in the bible they werent British they were American.


----------



## moral necessity

Did you know that David rode a Harley?


----------



## Gloria

JohnTombes said:


> No! No! No! Please, think more deeply.
> 
> It was the Centurian. He was small enough to sleep on his watch.


----------



## Sonoftheday

> Did you know that David rode a Harley?



Never heard this one.


----------



## moral necessity

Sonoftheday said:


> Did you know that David rode a Harley?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard this one.
Click to expand...


His triumph was heard throughout the land!


----------



## kvanlaan

Wow, this thread is almost as corny as the one on puns...


----------



## Semper Fidelis

The thing I've learned from some of my wife's corny songs she learned as a kid, I'll sometimes say:

Why were they called Pharisees?

Because they're not fair, you see...

Why were they called Saducees?

Because they were sad, you see...


----------



## VaughanRSmith

Who was the only person in the Bible with no parents?




...

Joshua, son of Nun.


----------



## JohnTombes

Which two New Testament people had multiple fathers?


----------



## Dieter Schneider

Reminds me off what goes ha-ha-ha bong? A man laughing his his head off.
Why did Jesus appear to women first after His resurrection? To make sure that the news would spread more quickly. (I think there is some truth in that!)


----------



## moral necessity

JohnTombes said:


> Which two New Testament people had multiple fathers?



hmm...


----------



## JohnTombes

Stephen spoke and Paul wrote about their 'four fathers.'


----------



## moral necessity

JohnTombes said:


> Stephen spoke and Paul wrote about their 'four fathers.'


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

JohnTombes said:


> Stephen spoke and Paul wrote about their 'four fathers.'


----------



## moral necessity

Did you know that the three wise men were from West Virginia?


----------



## JohnTombes

I fear for the answer to this one....


----------



## moral necessity

moral necessity said:


> Did you know that the three wise men were from West Virginia?



Actually, they were firefighters from West Virginia.

They came from afar! (a fire)


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Don't tell me Bildad the Shuhite (Job 8.1)!



I am increasingly convinced that Andrew Myers has an answer for everything. Its amazing.


----------



## Pilgrim

SemperFideles said:


> The thing I've learned from some of my wife's corny songs she learned as a kid, I'll sometimes say:
> 
> Why were they called Pharisees?
> 
> Because they're not fair, you see...
> 
> Why were they called Saducees?
> 
> Because they were sad, you see...



Sad b/c they didn't believe in the resurrection of the dead...


----------



## Pilgrim

moral necessity said:


> Anyone know who the shortest man in the Bible was?



Zaccheus.


----------

